# Auto start mythtv/xbmc



## kr651129 (Nov 24, 2012)

Is there a way to autostart something like xbmc or mythtv before the login prompt and only allow them access the media software?


----------



## jalla (Nov 24, 2012)

Not easily done with mythtv I think.
xbmc however can run in standalone mode. This may be a useful link for writing a suitable rc-script.


----------



## kriss (Dec 21, 2012)

I use x11/slim to autostart XBMC.

With slim you can configure the xbmc user to autologin. Create a .xinitrc file with the following line:


```
exec /usr/local/bin/xbmc-standalone --lircdev /var/run/lirc/lircd
```


----------



## Mur77 (Mar 9, 2013)

Hello,



			
				kriss said:
			
		

> I use x11/slim to autostart XBMC.
> 
> With slim you can configure the xbmc user to autologin. Create a .xinitrc file with the following line:
> 
> ...



Are you able to power off your system through the XBMC power dialog?


----------

